# A few BBQs & Home Cooking!



## TruckerMoose (Apr 18, 2020)

Afternoon fellow preppers!

Today I thought I'd share some of my recent snaps in the hopes others will share theirs!

View attachment 106531


View attachment 106533


View attachment 106535


View attachment 106537


View attachment 106539


View attachment 106541


View attachment 106543
Pork Casserole for tonight!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TruckerMoose said:


> Afternoon fellow preppers!
> 
> Today I thought I'd share some of my recent snaps in the hopes others will share theirs!
> 
> ...


AWESOME Moose!

We got some real "Que" folks on this forum and from what I see y'all boys over there in the UK got it goin' on!

A couple of questions;

What is your species of wood that you use for smoke?

Here in the US, especially the south, I use;

Hickory predominantly for Pork
Mesquite and Oak for Beef
Apple or Pecan Wood for Chicken and Fish dishes

But I've been known to mix some up and experiment.

Thanks Moose!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Looking good, Moose!! So, when are we invited for supper?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@TruckerMoose

Here is a link to some Brunswick Stew Recipes that you might not be familiar with in the UK. Enjoy

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/recipes/118391-brunswick-stew-old-dixie-recipe-2.html


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Where are the deviled eggs? 

Looks mighty fine!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Man, oh Man.... the Moose has it going on!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

NO beer.:vs_shocked:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

No pie???

Shucks.................

May God bless,
Dwight

PS: all the rest looks great :vs_wave:


----------



## TruckerMoose (Apr 18, 2020)

Slippy said:


> AWESOME Moose!
> 
> We got some real "Que" folks on this forum and from what I see y'all boys over there in the UK got it goin' on!
> 
> ...


Entirely the same choices over here to be fair, Although I'm not experienced in smoking "YET" as it's something i will be trying!

Thanks for the positive reply!


----------



## TruckerMoose (Apr 18, 2020)

18:00 Yesterday! 

It was amazing.. and it's a skill I've only just rekindled!


----------



## TruckerMoose (Apr 18, 2020)

Slippy said:


> @TruckerMoose
> 
> Here is a link to some Brunswick Stew Recipes that you might not be familiar with in the UK. Enjoy
> 
> https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/recipes/118391-brunswick-stew-old-dixie-recipe-2.html


Looks epic.. Certainly a dish I will be trying in the next few weeks!


----------



## TruckerMoose (Apr 18, 2020)

******* said:


> Where are the deviled eggs?
> 
> Looks mighty fine!


Thank you!

No eggs unfortunately... but tasted great lol


----------



## TruckerMoose (Apr 18, 2020)

A Watchman said:


> Man, oh Man.... the Moose has it going on!


Certainly have!

I only just rekindled my passion for cooking these past few months.


----------



## TruckerMoose (Apr 18, 2020)

Chipper said:


> NO beer.:vs_shocked:


Only thing it was missing!


----------



## TruckerMoose (Apr 18, 2020)

dwight55 said:


> No pie???
> 
> Shucks.................
> 
> ...


I did make a pie the other week but didn't take a snap!

It was using leftover chicken & turkey and it tasted banging!


----------



## TruckerMoose (Apr 18, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> Looking good, Moose!! So, when are we invited for supper?


6PM yesterday!

Tasted awesome.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

TruckerMoose said:


> Afternoon fellow preppers!
> 
> Today I thought I'd share some of my recent snaps in the hopes others will share theirs!
> 
> ...


Yummy! Is that pork belly among the assorted meats on the bbq?


----------



## TruckerMoose (Apr 18, 2020)

charito said:


> Yummy! Is that pork belly among the assorted meats on the bbq?


Certainly was!


----------

